# Pup's full size?



## Layla (Feb 3, 2012)

I know this is pretty much not guaranteed what-so-ever, but I have a quick question about full grown size. My hubby took our baby, Layla, to the vet today for her final round of shots. She was 3lbs even when we got her, and she's now 4 months old at nearly 5lbs. The vet mentioned to my hubby that that may be very well close to her final weight. Is there any truth to this? She's so tiny? I feel like she's got to get a little bigger, right?

How heavy were some of your pups at 4 months?

A picture of her after her first bath looking totally miserable hehe


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would hope that a 4 month old puppy that is about 5 lbs will still grow and gain weight.  I would guess 7 or 8 lbs???


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, she is a sweetie! 

My pup was/is on the smaller side also. Her breeder knew she was going to be small.
She was 3.5 lbs at 14 weeks. She was nearly 7 lbs at 8 months when she was spayed and at 11 months she was 8 1/2 lbs. She held that weight for quite some time and now at 20 months she is nearing 9 lbs ...
So, give her some time, she may surprise you!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi didn't stop growing until about 10 months, and i know lots of others grow later than that... Particularly in terms of filling out.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Timmy was exactly 8 pounds at 16 weeks, he better fit under the seat on the plane next year!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Jasmine is 4lbs 10oz at 16 weeks. The breeder thinks she will get to 8 or 9.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Based on my guys' growth, I would be very surprised if she was close to her final weight at four months! I think 10 months was about when mine slowed down too. Your breeder should be able to give you a better idea. I think our vet gave me some formula, like double the 8 week weight at 4 months, and triple the 8 week wt. in a year? Augie was exactly right on that; I haven't weighed Finn in awhile to know if he is or not.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think I've ever heard of a dog that stopped growing at four months.

Isabella's vet told me on the last visit about a month ago that she should increase another 25% or so before she reaches adulthood.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel bad cuz I forget for sure what Brody weighed at 4 months and I can't find his vet card! I'm thinking he was around 5 pounds though. (I just looked up some of my old posts and he was 4 pounds at 14 weeks.) I know he grew at a pretty steady rate til about 10 months. He's right around 11 pounds now at a year old and has been pretty much holding at that. I do figure his chest will still fill out a bit more and he'll maybe get another pound on him. I'm hoping he's pretty much at his adult size now because I think he's a nice size right now.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

At 4 months, my Toby was 4#9 oz, and now, at almost 11 months he is 8 1/2 lbs. His mom was 11 lbs and father only 6 lbs. I bet your baby will end up at about 10 lbs full grown.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I also read that a male tends to be bigger than the female. 
My Cassie was just at the vet last week @ 17 weeks and weighed 4.5 lbs.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie was 2.5 lbs at 16 weeks. The vet didn't think she would get over 5 lbs. She kept growing until she was about a year old and weighs around 9.5 lbs.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I sure hope mine isnt going to grow a whole lot more. She is 9 lbs at 6 months. Hopefully she is about done!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think its crazy to thing a pup is done growing at 6 months. At least in my case my guys didn't stop growing until at least a year old.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Linda, I dont think I am crazy, although sometimes I think so, I didnt say I thought she was through growing, I said I hope she doesnt grow too much more. And........as many others have said, they all grow at their own rate, as is evident in the many replies.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

There's some general rule-of-thumb formula to go by, though now that Cey is pretty much done growing I don't remember the specifics lol. It's something like 4x 8-week size, 3x some other week size, etc. Anybody remember the specifics of this formula?

Anyway, Cey stuck pretty close to that formula, if I remember correctly. He grew a *lot* between 8 weeks and 5 months, then slowed down gradually at first, but then more and more between 5 months and a year. I don't think he's grown 'bigger' (i.e., taller or longer) any in the last 2 1/2 - 3 months (he's now 14 1/2 months old) but has just started to 'fill out' a bit (which he needed/still needs to do - he's always been gangly skinny, like an awkward gangly teenager lol). Which is what his sire did, from what his breeder said. He is now ~10.35 lbs. His mom was 12 or 14 lbs fully grown, and his sire was 10-11 - so, Cey will hopefully fill out just a bit more and put on another half pound or so of healthy muscle/filling out weight as he matures, but, I don't expect him to get much bigger than that. -Which is the perfect size for me


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ruthi said:


> Linda, I dont think I am crazy, although sometimes I think so, I didnt say I thought she was through growing, I said I hope she doesnt grow too much more. And........as many others have said, they all grow at their own rate, as is evident in the many replies.


 We are all crazy if we are on here! I just didn't want you to be disappointed if your pup got a lot bigger. I would figure her to gain a couple more pounds. I think 10 months is early to stop growing in weight.

Scuds stopped growing in height and length until about 10 month. Then he filled out. He is only a half pound overweight at 16.5 lbs. He was 10 lbs at 6 month.

Fred was only 2.8 lbs at 11 weeks old. He was a slow grower. He was still pretty small at a year old. He grew in height until 2 years old and then filled out. Vet said he is ideal weight at 15.5 lbs. He is over the standard in height at 12 inches, but both my boys are not long at 14 inches long.

Bella was 7 months old when I got her only weighing 4 lbs! She is now 7lbs at 7 years old. She is the smallest adult hav I've ever met.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I heard from Gabbys breeder, and she said she will be bout done growing at 9 mnths. So, we will see. None of hers are really big. My daughter has one from her also that is almost a yr, and she is 9 and half lbs, and has stayed pretty consistant with her weight since around 7 or 8 months.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

My Leyla is nine months old and 6.4 lbs. The breeder told me she would be no more than seven or eigh pounds, which is exactly what I wanted. Although now that I'm confortable with a pet I'm thinking I want another one...somebody pleeeeease stop me! lol!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

anaacosta said:


> My Leyla is nine months old and 6.4 lbs. The breeder told me she would be no more than seven or eigh pounds, which is exactly what I wanted. Although now that I'm confortable with a pet I'm thinking I want another one...somebody pleeeeease stop me! lol!


If you are thinking of a second, don't wait! My two are 3.5 months apart and they play together, nap (in separate crates) together, take walks together, and best of all, RLH together. Getting the second was the best thing we did--after getting the first one!! Luna is 8 lbs 3 oz at 8 1/2 months and Sola is 6 lbs 10 oz at 5 months. Luna was 6 lbs 4 oz at 5.5 months. Her weight gain has slowed up recently.


----------

